# Spirit Halloween Clearance sale. Right now.



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirit Halloween is having a clearance sale (they are calling it VIP but it isn't) right now. Some really good prices on lots of stuff, including 13 animatronics. 40-70% off. They do this right before the new stuff comes out (I believe). I think they only do it once a year, apart from some smaller flash sales. I recommend the barrel zombie, a ridiculously good prop at $97.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

use coupon code SAND17 for free shipping for orders over $30

amk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

They still hit you with the $20 for each oversized prop though, correct?


----------



## univofmiss (Dec 16, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> They still hit you with the $20 for each oversized prop though, correct?


Yep. I encountered this yesterday. Had a skeleton in my basket, applied annamarykahn's coupon code, and it did inform me that there would still be a $20 charge for the over-sized prop. I removed the skeleton, and my shipping charge was zero.


----------

